# Apple iPod for daughter... HELP!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

She's turning 16 Sunday and a car is not enough... :rolleyesno: kids!

She wants an Apple ipod... it's gotta be an Apple ipod and it's gotta be white. 20GB's should be plenty enough and is more space than 1/2 the songs she has anyway.

I see a bunch of these on ebay but they all appear to be refurbished or used.

Anyone bought one and searched around for the best price?

Retail is $299.

I did find refurbished ones at Apple... I might trust those more and they seem to be about 100 bucks less than retail... some more discounted than others.


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

Sonnie, I have a dead ipod mini (bought all the accesories so didn't want a different model) and needed a new mini. I bought a refurbished one direct from Apple.

http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APP...woa/wo/0.RSLID?mco=E60A57E5&nclm=SpecialDeals

I'm very very happy with the replacement, it was cheaper than ebay and is effectively brand new, plus you get the Apple warranty.


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Did she ask for a car with an iPod dock in it? ;P


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

She actually wants a new car and an ipod, and dock, and XM Radio with a jammin' system like mine.... but I ain't gonna spoil her that much. The car ain't gonna be new by any means... a good used car will suffice. Something I don't have to insure with anything more than liability. Full coverage is only $185 month for her... outrageous. Liability will run us about $75 per month.

I just hung up the phone from talking with Apple and she can get a $30 discount for being a student... plus free engraving. That discount would cover the tax anyway.

She now wants the 30GB Video model and doesn't really care about the dock.

Then they (her momma and her) were thinkin' the iTunes music and videos were free. huh.... not quite. There is *some* free content but the newer mp3 songs cost $0.99 and the music video's cost $1.99. I can see that eating up my lunch money now.


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

Just stick on some PF for her Sonnie:R


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Well, at least she is doing the right thing and paying for the content, instead of just downloading songs or videos that she shouldn't be. As for the hardware, sounds a lot like she wants the same setup as you, so you only have yourself to blame. 

New cars are a waste of money. Always good to think in terms of opportunity cost. Pay $10k more for a new car? Or get a used car and use that $10k for something else. Now if only more people thought that way about weddings too....


----------



## Phil M (Apr 19, 2006)

Another idea Sonnie (why didn't I think of this before:huh.
Get Wayne to sell you the Grand Am with the 8 track:T 

Sorry Wayne,
I love Grand Ams, and :yes: even had _HiFi casette decks _in the past.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh yeah... no doubt PF would be better for her than some of that **** I have to get on to her about listening to. ... lol... and the 8 track would be perfect :yes: I had the 8-track with a Styx tape and Boots Randolph tape when I got my first 1972 Gran Torino with no a/c.

Josuah... that is one big no-no here. No illegal downloading is allowed. She knows how I feel about this and she would be banned from the computer indefinitely if she ever even thought about it. We pay... but what we are paying for I'm not fond of either. The hip hop stuff... hard to find anything clean there, even with the bleeps. And country... I can't believe so many parents believe country is safe for kids. How depressing does it get. Now some country I like very well, but not what she's listening to for the most part. Hmmm... not much left for the teenager huh. :dontknow: She does seem to like some of the older 80's music which wasn't nearly as bad as today.

$3500 max on a car and she already knows it. That's why we started looking in March. Found a few but she wanted to continue to wait for that right one. She actually won't get her license until after July 21 because she messed around and didn't get her permit until Jan 21 and she has to have them 6 months before getting her license.

And yes... all my fault on the car stereo. I'll never grow out of that hobby I suppose. She takes after her dad when it comes to liking electronics and the loud boom. That girl struggles like no one you've known in school... but ask her about a cell phone, certain computer stuff, XM Radios, gadgets, and now an iPod... and she can take you to school. If her momma needs something done on the cell phone, or her XM player settings changed... where's Chelsea?


Neither her nor her momma could wait and order the iPod... they had to have it tonight. Circuit City had it for a small discount and she ended up buying the 30GB Video model. I think she already knows about everything there is to know about it. I think her momma is gonna give her a monthly allowance to download some songs and videos... plus her nanny gives her money every month too. No telling how much she'll get for her 16th birthday on Sunday. Look... this youngen is S-P-O-I-L-E-D R-O-T-T-E-N !!! Grandparents and momma won't stop.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2006)

My commiserations,:rofl: 
Unfourtunately I have a wife who thinks its good to spend my money spoiling 5 grandchildren, my 7 year old grandaughter has borrowed my cheap ( around $15 ) mp3 player that used to live in the car and keeps looking at my Grado's :rolleyesno:


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

My hopes Sonnie bought Apple Care, this means if she breaks it or battery goes bad it can be fixed for up to 3 years. A replacement battery can be done but at $120 after shipping etc the Applecare is typically $59 and and covers shipping fees for any incedent and number of issues.

~Bob


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmmm... really didn't pay any attention to it. So that covers her fault breakage for a full three years? That might actually be worth it with her. :sarcastic:


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

It also covers things like you ripped apart your headphones in an act of rage and need new ones, or ran over the iPod with your car, etc.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Well... after lookin' in to it... it only extends the coverage you have now by one year. You are already covered the first year. Not so sure it's worth 60 bucks just for a year. Chances are it will be outdated in a year anyway and if it tore up she just get her the latest edition or could by this model for much less refurbished by that time.

What do you guys think?


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

IDK I bought the Apple Care mostly to cover the battery. Its up to you Sonnie, If you think she'll upgrade in a year its not worth it, if she doesn't plan on upgrading well then I would get the Apple Care.

~Bob


----------

